# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Rode bultjes op penis

## kleine_jongen

heej dus ik heb al 2 sex partners gehad en nog geen maandje geleden heb ik ondervonden dat ik rode bolletjes heb staan op de rand van men eikel het lijken lijk kleine puistjes in het begin ware het er 2-3 ( een 2-3maand geleden ) 
nu zijn het er al een stuk of 6 zou dit herpes kunnen zijn? ik heb al eens gekeken naar fotos van herpes en dit is een hele band rond de eikel, dit heb ik niet het trekt er op mar het zijn gwn een paar rode kleine puistjes 

mijn vriendin waarmee ik nu ben heeft geen schrik maar ik wel 


Wat is dit ? wat zou ik eraan kunnen doen ?

----------


## Nikky278

Mijn tip: ga naar de dokter. Beter een testje te veel dan te weinig. Het hoeft natuurlijk niets te zijn, maar ik zou het zekere voor het onzekere nemen als ik jou was...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## _meisje_

euhm ik ken iemand die t ook had... t klinkt lachwekkend maar de dokter vertelde dat t kan komen als je teveel/lange sex heb gehad

maar idd bel je huisarts ff op..

safe sex gehad ?

----------


## u275379

Als ik jou was, neem het zekere voor het onzekere: neem een dokter in vertrouwen EN neem je vriendin mee! Misschien heb je dit reeds gedaan?
OK dan!

----------


## rayboo

Ik zou maar snel eens langs gaan bij de dokter.
Hoe eerder er word gehandeld hoe eerder er wat aan gedaan kan worden.

groet Rayboo

----------


## gerard1977

Ga altijd snel naar de huisarts als je ongewone verkleuringen, huiduitslag of bultjes krijgt nabij de geslachtsdelen. Hoe herken je een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening of SOA:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...ning-5418.html
Gerard

----------


## gerard1977

Rode vlekjes op de eikel door schimmelinfectie:
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ctie-zijn.html

----------


## gerard1977

Hoe kun je *rode vlekjes onder de voorhuid* - oftewel een schimmelinfectie - thuis snel en handig behandelen:
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ctie-zijn.html

----------

